# Books, websites, ect for fly tying info



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been looking around on youtube & there are tons of fly tying videos that are pretty good.Can anyone suggest a book that has been most helpful in fly tying for you or someone you know? Something that explains the differences in materials, how to secure to hook, tools needed,ect. Basically a "fly tying for dummies" book. :doh

I've looked online at tying "kits" with tools & stuff, but there is a HUGE price difference in kits. I won't be tying tons of flies (I say that now :angel ), so what would be some must have basictools to get started? I know I've asked a few questions in the post, but I searched & couldn't really find any help.

Thanks for any help :letsdrink


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I basically learned through the youtube videos, I never got into the books. You will be happy learning to tie your own flies, it saves money and you get the extra satisfaction of catching a fish on your own creation. Good luck.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted this one a while back. This is a really great sight that walks you through an animated knot tying of different knots step by step... It's an ORVIS link so you know it's a good one. Enjoy. T

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/index.html?custid=175371&CampaignID=71716822&ADV=97003&cm_ite=FISHNEWS_03_06_08_A_B1&cm_ven=orvisemail&cm_cat=FISHNEWS_03_06_08&cm_pla=F</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

When I first started tying flies I learned from watching older friends of mine tie. After moving down here I looked up tutorials online and learned a great deal. I prefer the written tutorials vs the youtube ones, but the youtube tutorials are great also. I would recommend going on youtube or google and searching for some patterns like the clouser minnow, polar fiber minnow, pomp rocket, surf candy, Leftys deceiver, just to name a few. It all depends on what you are targeting as far as what type of fly you are going to tie. I always modify patterns to my own liking though. All the patterns mentioned above I tie a variation of with all different color combinations. 

The basic tips and tricks for tying like learning how to tie a whip finish knot after completing your fly or other small tricks throughout the tying process I learned from others along the way. If I were to start from scratch again I would just look up everything I could on google. 

In order to start tying you need to get a vice. When I started 12 years ago I bought this vice from cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20534&hasJS=true. It is a great beginner vice and you can tie flies on your lap while riding down the road also. Made many of fishing trips tying flies on my lap while a buddy was driving with this vice. I have gone through two of them in the last 12 years. One downfall this vice has is it doesnt rotate so makes it hard to tie epoxy head flies or spinning deer hair. I still have one for tying flies in the car though. They cost $29.99. Just this past year I bought a Renzetti Traveler Cam, which cost around $200. It is an awesome vice and highly recommended if you have the cash. 

For beginning tools you will want fly tying scissors, a whip finish, a couple of ceramic bobbins, a pick, and a bobbin threader. You can get into more tools if you want, but those are the basics.

As for materials there are so many I cant even begin to explain. I started out buying materials for a couple patterns I wanted to tie and then went from there. I now have more than I can keep track of. 

Thats about all I got, I am sure I forgot something, but I hope this helps. Good luck and have fun, be careful its addicting. I have a whole box full of flies I tied for down here I have been dieing to try out. Just need to get out on the water to do so.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that kit for $29.99 & then saw others for quite a bit more. After looking around on the Orvis site, they have a "Saltwater fly tying kit" for $169 http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice.aspx?pf_id=84Y5&dir_id=1273&group_id=10135&cat_id=10136&subcat_id=6176

Basspro has a saltwater kit also for $59.99 http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_27767_175004001_175000000_175004000_175-4-1

Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

$29.99 seems kind of cheap, but it is worth the money for the price. The first one I had broke after a couple of years, but the second one has lasted to this day. I still use the tools that came with it. i have bought nicer scissors, nicer whip finish(one with a spinning handle), and more bobbins though.


----------

